# What is a mason's dream wall for his house?



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm actually not surprised based on your past posts. The older we get the less involved it seems to be.

D.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

raskolnikov said:


> I'm actually not surprised based on your past posts. The older we get the less involved it seems to be.
> 
> D.


mask of dimitrios avatar? man, talk about a throwback...thought it was maltese falcon at first, and then i read the title. fftopic:
anyway, sorry about the off topic post, i just had to comment on that.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

aptpupil,
I've been an avid film head since I was about 5 and pretty much 30's and 40's stuff. When I started making any sort of money I decided to start collecting original posters based on what I loved. I have a very nice, albeit small collection and add to it as I can. Thanks for noticing!

D.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is the wall type, but don't think this:










(Not that I do not like that)

Think this:


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Tscar,
Like I said...

D.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

I do like the green band and thought it would be interesting to do something similar in stone, changing the color or the texture/shadow of the two.

D.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

raskolnikov said:


> aptpupil,
> I've been an avid film head since I was about 5 and pretty much 30's and 40's stuff. When I started making any sort of money I decided to start collecting original posters based on what I loved. I have a very nice, albeit small collection and add to it as I can. Thanks for noticing!
> 
> D.


Any good movie versions of Crime and Punishment?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Tscarborough said:


> Think this:


I think that looks cool...almost like a pressed counter top. I would like to see that wall with an acid stain and some enhancing sealer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Of course this is the house that I have drawn since high school, and of which the wife fully approves:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebastopol_House_State_Historic_Site

That is a monolithic concrete structure too circa 1852. In that town, Seguin there are dozens of concrete (technically it was limecrete) homes, and usually you can't tell them from their splintery neighbors.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I would build a home with fieldstone...laid tight dry look. Bigger stuff on the outside and fireplace.

I wouldnt build a mansion...1800-2500 sqft but I would build a nice barn too. Great property is a must.... Wooded, mountains, stream and pond. Oh yeah and MILES of stonewalls.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

That is the Fact, Stonecutter. I would spend more time and money shaping the grounds than the house and it would involve a lot of stone walls.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

stonecutter said:


> I would build a home with fieldstone...laid tight dry look. Bigger stuff on the outside and fireplace.
> 
> I wouldnt build a mansion...1800-2500 sqft but I would build a nice barn too. Great property is a must.... Wooded, mountains, stream and pond. Oh yeah and MILES of stonewalls.:thumbsup:


oops...I forgot. A killer pizza oven and outdoor kitchen.:thumbup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

..goes without saying...


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Think this:


I dont know man. I am too much of a control freak. 

Maybe more becuase i see too much of that done unitentionally.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Therein lies the art....


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Therein lies the art....


Is that done with multiple pours? Looks like two different mixes as well.

How do you pull of that look? I love it.

Like mentioned with enhancers and staining you could make some amazing walls.


I'm working on a mansion here in Vancouver and money seems to be not relevant and the wall cladding of choice - Indian Lime Stone. An man does it look great. The stone crew is doing a great job and the chimmney caps and capping details outstandings.

Giant Cove details polished to a shimmer.

Amazing

JW


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Is that done with multiple pours? Looks like two different mixes as well.
> 
> How do you pull of that look? I love it.
> 
> ...


This post is worthless without pictures!


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*walls*

I have vascillated over this idea for awhile.That is probably the reason i have not started building my next home yet. Being from the heart of the midwest,i do love Indiana limestone. I like large blocks laid in a ashlar bond with 1/4 in. joints,but it can look to austere and institutional for a home . I have narrowed the style down to a handful of choices. They are Georgian,Federal,Greek Revial or Italianate. The traditonal and predominant material for them is brick.Having said that,i love the brick produced by the old Victor Cushwa & sons plant in Frederick Md.(now Belden) I cant decide between hand molded or machine molded,both look great executed in correct design. Any way the walls would be massed walls not veneers. Eight in.true flemish bond,8 in.concrete block back up w/#6 rod all cores solid grout,8 in.american bond interior wythes. Six in.spray poly.insulation traditional plaster over 3.4 lb. expanded wire. The place will stand forever and can be heated with a candle.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

fjn,

I know cost is not an issue...
But, he did say you don't have to use ALL the money. :w00t:

A mans home is his castle...

Quite literally. 

D.

P.S. I guess you'll make it up in heating and cooling expences. :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

When I was a labourer we worked on a home in the millionaire neibourhood. not real Indiana limestone but a good man made replica. 8"x16" pieces smooth faced with 3/16" joints. One band course above the windows with a chamfer at the bottom. I thought the place looked like a jail when we were done.


----------



## Old Black (Jan 15, 2012)

*what is a masons dream wall for his house*

Logs......with stone chinking.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Fiber Cement Siding  I have simple tastes.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> Fiber Cement Siding  I have simple tastes.


yeah right.


----------

